# find at Ross



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b238/FrightYard/DSC01808.jpg

I found these at Ross Dress for less, they go for about 14 i think, I got them for 6 since my wife works there, just thought I'd give you all a head up.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Why am I thining they would make a good cookie jar?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, that's rather odd merchandise for a dress store to carry

The one in the middle looks as if he's thinking "How the hell did I get stuck between these two yokels?!?"


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hahah.. that would be an awesome cookie jar


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

*yes*

I'm gonna make some columns and put these guys on them for pictures or I'm going to put them in with my man eating plant vine Im making


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

too cool!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I didn't know Ross had these kind of things. They'd look great in some vines, like they grew there. How tall are they?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

thats unusually cool for Ross! Though ross is a good place to get items to fancy up your tombstone you usually dont see very good halloween merch.


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

yes this year they have some stuff, I found a HUGE gargoyle today there, but it was 33 bucks, would of been worth it if they had 2 for some columns, but it was pretty darn big. 
The pumpkins are about 12 to 13 inches tall so they are good size, I was wrong about the price, the tags say 6.99 but Im not sure if they were discounted or not. MY wife told me that they are getting more stuff in every week.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Fright Yard said:


> I'm gonna make some columns and put these guys on them for pictures or I'm going to put them in with my man eating plant vine Im making


*Oh I love the idea of putting them in with your man eating plant vine!! Don't forget to post pics if you do, I would love to see.*


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I found a few halloween things at Ross a few days ago. They were just setting up an end cap when I was there: wreaths, broom signs, halloween snowglobes, halloween LED pillar candles, containers, lanterns, and in the glassware area some nice selections of Ed Hardy skeleton barware (various size glasses and glass coasters). Stopped in another location today and only saw the Ed Hardy barware. Still kind of hit or miss on Halloween for my location. Definitely don't remember any pumpkins like Fright Yard posted about. Those look like they could come to life. And really nice price there.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 19, 2007)

Hmmm as if I dont find enough stuff at the stores I already know about. Then I keep finding out about cool stuff at stores I never would have thought of.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I've found a few things I couldn't pass up at Ross this season. Over 3 visits I ended up buying a pirate snowglobe, the white Dept 56 face pumpkin and one of the orange faced ones too, also a Frankenstein head and a set of Boneheadz glitter skull shooter barware glasses (I'm not into bling so much but liked these). Oh and I also bought a small statute of hugging sad angels girls, that when I get around to really working on tombstones, will use as a topper. I'm glad I bought my snowglobe when I did, all sold out but one when I went back the second time. Funny what people snap up. I'm posting my photostream under the "2009 Halloween/Autumn Item Sightings" thread (figured it was a more viewed thread) and there you'll notice in my pics the gargoyle that Fright Yard mentioned is shown. One of the two skeleton statutes in robes got bought overnight. People were stopping by the end caps and checking the stuff out. I think Halloween mdse will do well this year.


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

*its selling*

My wife works at ross and said that as soon as the stuff comes in at least 1/2 is gone by the days end.... Bad for me because I always miss out on the new cool stuff! I was trying to get a frankenstein head in but they sold out before I could get there, so I have th enext one reserved for me! I'll let you know if I get wind of any new cool stuff.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

my mom went to ross's and they had some halloween stuff, but nothing good. Just junk.


----------

